# missing GoPro in Skull



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you go right or left. The ranger says easier line to right at the current flows (low 2k). I have seen several folks (youtube)have trouble going right against the wall, hit hole above skull, get turned sideways going into wall then flipped or sucked into skulls lower hydraulics. My buddy went right a week ago and had a hell of an adventure scraping the underside of his right tube all along the wall, jammed his oar I to his thigh and damn near flipped. 
I think the right line is still the most manageable at these flows. Set up right to left and slip through the channel. 
Anyways, hope you find your Gopro.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I find it borderline irresponsible that a ranger would say that. He should preference it with if you cant a make a simple pull to the left, you might abandon hope and plug the right.

One gave us this advice last weekend as well.

My advice is, if you are unsure, scout it. AT lower flows it is easy to get back on line after scouting. AT higher flows scouting can make it difficult to get back over to the right.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Correction to my previous post. I feel the left line is the most manageable and less technical at these flows. Agree w Dave, good idea to scout and decide for your self which line is best.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*Nothing in the Room....*

Was in there yesterday 2pm ish... always look around for salvage
did not see anything floating, but could be just under surface hiding in the foam?
Watched 10 rafts go through, 3 went right squeeze,not on purpose and made it, kind of!


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

I stopped by the room yesterday morning around 11. Only thing I found was some water bottle trash that we pulled out. The foam in the RoD was thick though and it would be tough to see a go pro in it. 

I don't know why anyone would go right, it took all of about two seconds to look at it and decide left was the move. Easy to split the rocks on left and sail by the hole. That's surprising to me that a ranger would advise people to go right. Maybe he's never been through. Hah.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Pcdc2 said:


> I stopped by the room yesterday morning around 11.


I think it's funny how you make it sound like a stop at the local 7-Eleven. 

"Hey guys. Ohh, Big Gulps ehh? Alright.... Whelp, see ya later!"


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Pcdc2 said:


> That's surprising to me that a ranger would advise people to go right. Maybe he's never been through. Hah.


 


Dave Frank said:


> I find it borderline irresponsible that a ranger would say that. He should preference it with if you cant a make a simple pull to the left, you might abandon hope and plug the right.
> 
> One gave us this advice last weekend as well .


 
It is surprising but Rangers give people wrong info quite often all over... a lot of them have not been down the river section and give "advice" based on what they've heard or been told to tell people....often times by someone else that doesn't know what they're talking about. 

Bottom line, don't always listen to them and be fooled by their status. Rangers will often say BS rather than appear to not know something. Not all but some rangers. We had one tell us to go to the right of the island after Lower Disater on Lodore leading straight into the undercut wall... Stupid. A couple people went over there because he said to and could'nt believe this "advice" came from a ranger.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

yesimapirate said:


> I think it's funny how you make it sound like a stop at the local 7-Eleven.
> 
> "Hey guys. Ohh, Big Gulps ehh? Alright.... Whelp, see ya later!"


I still remember the look on my wife's face when I said to her during her first WW trip, "Let's go in the Room of Doom", and then I did push us into it. At low water, easy in and out.


----------



## couloirs (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for responding


----------



## couloirs (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for looking


----------

